# [SOLVED] ALSA - brak dźwięku

## ryrych

witam,

moja karta muzyczna:

```

gentoo linux # lspci | grep Audio

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

```

Według http://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-atiixp wybrałem:

```

[*]   PCI sound devices  ---> <M>   ATI IXP AC97 Controller

```

Kernel używa tego modułu:

```

gentoo linux # lspci -k | grep -b1 -i Audio

1333-   Kernel driver in use: ATIIXP_IDE

1367:00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

1462-   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 725a

```

ale:

```

gentoo linux # /etc/init.d/alsasound restart

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...

alsactl: save_state:1502: No soundcards found...

 * Error saving levels.                                                                                                                                [ !! ]

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Could not detect custom ALSA settings.  Loading all detected alsa drivers.

 *   ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

alsactl: unrecognized option '---'

Usage: alsactl <options> command

Available global options:

  -h,--help        this help

  -d,--debug       debug mode

  -v,--version     print version of this program

Available state options:

  -f,--file #      configuration file (default /etc/asound.state)

  -F,--force       try to restore the matching controls as much as possible

                   (default mode)

  -g,--ignore      ignore 'No soundcards found' error

  -P,--pedantic    do not restore mismatching controls (old default)

  -I,--no-init-fallback

                   don't initialize even if restore fails

  -r,--runstate #  save restore and init state to this file (only errors)

                   default settings is 'no file set'

  -R,--remove      remove runstate file at first, otherwise append errors

Available init options:

  -E,--env #=#     set environment variable for init phase (NAME=VALUE)

  -i,--initfile #  main configuation file for init phase (default /usr/share/alsa/init/00main)

Available commands:

  store   <card #> save current driver setup for one or each soundcards

                   to configuration file

  restore <card #> load current driver setup for one or each soundcards

                   from configuration file

  init    <card #> initialize driver to a default state

  names   <card #> dump information about all the known present (sub-)devices

                   into configuration file (DEPRECATED)

 * Errors while restoring defaults, ignoring     

```

również:

```

alsaconf

"No supported PnP or PCI card found."

```

ładowałem już moduły i nic:

```

modprobe snd-atiixp ; modprobe snd-pcm-oss ; modprobe snd-mixer-oss ; modprobe snd-seq-oss

```

macie jakieś pomysły?  :Smile: Last edited by ryrych on Sun Mar 15, 2009 5:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## plusz01

Może sprobuj tej dokumentacji http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/alsa-guide.xml ja odpalilem muzyke na tym za pierwszym razem

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## ryrych

Właśnie wg tego wykonywałem.  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Skompiluj wszystkie sterowniki alsy jako moduly i odpal alsaconf.

----------

## ryrych

Dzięki. Tak zrobiłem - alsaconf wybrała hda-intel. Wybrałem więc to co poprzednio + Intel HD Audio i działa.  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------

